# Real Estate Listing Video 5D mkIII and 60D



## Cgdillan (Jun 1, 2012)

A last minute video shot for Trinity Home and Investment
https://vimeo.com/43141375


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Jun 1, 2012)

Pretty sweet. What type of stabilizer did you use? It was all very smooth. My only criticism is that the lighting was bad on the guy talking.


----------



## Cgdillan (Jun 1, 2012)

Used the Konova Slider and Glidecam HD4000. And yeah we were pretty limited with lighting. We and a z96 and a small Canon video light tungsten. Any lighting suggestions? we are looking into light kits right now.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Jun 1, 2012)

What's your budget? If you are going to use testimonials in the middle, along with exterior daylight shots, I'd use tungsten lights (or HMI lights if I had unlimited budget). I'd also go with a standard three light interview setup. 

Why did you go with the glidecam 4000 instead of the 2000? Whatever the reason, it worked great. It really did glide.


----------



## Cgdillan (Jun 1, 2012)

$800-1000 lighting budget. I was thinking of picking up a lowel pro 3 light kit from bh.

4000 for mounting heavier cameras when needed. Just more versatile. Thanks


----------



## kirispupis (Jun 2, 2012)

I am not an expert in video, but I take RE photos and I think this is one of the better videos I have seen out there. The information given on the property was useful, length was about right, and editing and quality looked very good. I imagine this will definitely help sell the property.


----------



## Cgdillan (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you =-) I appreciate the words. I did the photos for the house as well. Tell me what you think!
http://www.stockhammedia.com/photo/vivaldi-street/


----------



## drjlo (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice video. What video editing software was used?

I've tried my hand in real estate video a little, and one of the problems is the weird dizzying effect one gets when wide angle lens is panned from side to side. I see some of that in the first video, though it was kept very short wisely. Anyone have suggestions for that? One can minimize it by panning Extremely slow side to side, but it's tough on the shooter's patience, and the effect can still be seen. 

Also, any decent but cheaper stabilizers out there? I'm not looking for perfect results, just significantly better than hand-held. I've tried a simple hand-held gimbal-based one, with the curved steel stem and removable washer weights, but I could never get it to balance correctly, especially left to right due to asymmetry of the DSLR. 

Would something like this be better?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300706913685&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_5905wt_1088


----------



## Cgdillan (Jun 2, 2012)

that one should work pretty well. and for the panning and wide angle stuff. what camera and lens are you using?


----------



## Cgdillan (Jun 2, 2012)

And i used PP cs6 just to experiment with it and see how the new one compares to fcp 7/x. Used Magic Bullet Looks for grading


----------



## kirispupis (Jun 3, 2012)

For the photos, my main recommendation is to keep your verticals. A number of the photos have their verticals off. Otherwise the colors are nice and your framing is good.

If this is an expensive property you may want to do something with the windows. I usually take one of the individual shots from my exposure blend and use it to replace the window with a good exposure. This home is nowhere near as nice as yours (it is a bank foreclosure) but should give you an idea - http://www.johnlscott.com/PropertyDetail.aspx?GroupID=269205185&ListingID=301009830&CMID=-1&Sort=0&RTR=30&LI=1


----------



## Cgdillan (Jun 3, 2012)

thank you! I've done that with the windows before and this was just a super quick turn around job video and photo so i decided not too. But what do you do to keep your vertical straight? i want to get up higher then tilt down to see over things but of course then the verticals are off. do you use t/s lenses? Nice shots btw


----------



## kirispupis (Jun 3, 2012)

The easiest way to keep your verticals straight is to keep your camera level. I use tilt shifts (TS-E 17, TS-E 24 II, and TS-E 90) in order to then frame appropriately.


----------



## bluegreenturtle (Jun 3, 2012)

Not to pry, but I will - did it pay enough for it to be worth your time and a good project? I've always been a little worried to get involved with real estate agents - seems like they would never pay well and be difficult.


----------



## airforceones25 (Jun 3, 2012)

Great video! If you don't mind me asking what does a client pay for something like that? 

Also when it comes to interior photography I definitely recommend TSE lenses and you can keep everything vertical as they appear visually. 

Great work none the less!


----------



## airforceones25 (Jun 3, 2012)

bluegreenturtle said:


> Not to pry, but I will - did it pay enough for it to be worth your time and a good project? I've always been a little worried to get involved with real estate agents - seems like they would never pay well and be difficult.



I've come across this recently as well. A client has asked me to do a community video and I refuse to sell myself short. I was told realtors can't afford that price but he's adamant on wanting me to do it. Unfortunately it's not a two way street for his expected budget.


----------



## Cgdillan (Jun 3, 2012)

kirispupis said:


> The easiest way to keep your verticals straight is to keep your camera level. I use tilt shifts (TS-E 17, TS-E 24 II, and TS-E 90) in order to then frame appropriately.


Thanks!


----------



## Cgdillan (Jun 3, 2012)

It would have been worth it if i was a bit more efficient with my time for the day. Also i had to work around a couple things since the 5d mkiii raw ins't supported on my version on photomatics and the 7.1 camera update hadn't come out for photoshop. now the editing would be much quicker. Made $300 for photography and $300 for video.


----------



## Cgdillan (Jun 3, 2012)

I really do like the idea of getting a TSE for RE. I just don't have the income from RE yet to justify the lens. At the moment its the only place i'd be using it. I'd probably get the 17mm


----------



## Cgdillan (Jun 3, 2012)

airforceones25 said:


> bluegreenturtle said:
> 
> 
> > Not to pry, but I will - did it pay enough for it to be worth your time and a good project? I've always been a little worried to get involved with real estate agents - seems like they would never pay well and be difficult.
> ...



This is easy to run into.. I've found it pretty easy to work around by only approaching real estate guys that don't seem quite as cheap.


----------



## bluegreenturtle (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks! I guess if you were doing both stills and video and could be quick about it it might work out - depends on the length of the edit, which in my experience can take 10 times longer than the shoot. Careful client selection seems like an important part of this.


----------



## bp (Jun 4, 2012)

Lovely video - very well executed

Yes, I too have looked into the RE side of shooting both video and stills, and boy... most real estate agents are just flat out CHEAP... Seems to me, if you can get in good with very high-end agents, who deal exclusively in very swanky properties, you might be able to make a go of it. Otherwise you'll find yourself competing against bargain basement shooters practically giving away their time, or trying to sell your higher-end services to agents who just don't see the value in it. "My listings have been selling just fine with these crappy shots I take on my camera from Target"

It's too bad, really... because great pictures (and great video) could really help convince a buyer that THAT is the house of their dreams


----------



## Cgdillan (Jun 4, 2012)

bp said:


> Lovely video - very well executed
> 
> Yes, I too have looked into the RE side of shooting both video and stills, and boy... most real estate agents are just flat out CHEAP... Seems to me, if you can get in good with very high-end agents, who deal exclusively in very swanky properties, you might be able to make a go of it. Otherwise you'll find yourself competing against bargain basement shooters practically giving away their time, or trying to sell your higher-end services to agents who just don't see the value in it. "My listings have been selling just fine with these crappy shots I take on my camera from Target"
> 
> It's too bad, really... because great pictures (and great video) could really help convince a buyer that THAT is the house of their dreams



Good points. And thank you =-) I've been very lucky. I've worked only with two guys who are closely related in the RE world and neither one has been cheap about the photography and video cost. It's nice to be working with guys that understand the value of tho work.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 5, 2012)

Cgdillan said:


> A last minute video shot for Trinity Home and Investment
> https://vimeo.com/43141375



I too would like to add my praise for this...VERY well done!!

May I ask what lenses you were using? I've seen you post what glides, lights..etc...but am curious as to what lenses you used with this shot.

I would be interested in trying something like this in my area of the US too...

TIA,

cayenne


----------



## Cgdillan (Jun 6, 2012)

cayenne said:


> Cgdillan said:
> 
> 
> > A last minute video shot for Trinity Home and Investment
> ...



Thank you very much =-) It's always encouraging to hear good things about your work.

5D mkIII with Bower 14mm f/2.8:
- photos
- basic pans
- glidecam

5D mkIII with 24-105mm f/4L: - somewhere between 35 and 50mm
- Host Shots

My partner was on the konova slider with 60D and tokina 11-16mm f/2.8
we also had a 2nd angle of the host that was the 60D and Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 OS for a tight shot but decided it didn't fit.

Post processed in premiere pro cs6 (to test it out and see how it works vs fcp x) and graded in MB Looks


----------



## cayenne (Jun 6, 2012)

Cgdillan said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Cgdillan said:
> ...



Thank you for the reply.

I'm new to the DSLR game myself, just got a 5D3. I'm looking to get some wide angle lenses. I'm still trying to figure out how to rate, or discern what non canon lenses are good to get.

I'd not heard of the Bower till you mentioned it, looked it up on amazon.com, but not much info there and no ratings.

How would you rate this lens on the Canon? Will it auto focus or strictly manual? The price certainly is right!! How would this rank vs the canon 14mm do you think?

Again, thank you for the replies and info!!

C


----------



## Cgdillan (Jun 6, 2012)

cayenne said:


> Cgdillan said:
> 
> 
> > cayenne said:
> ...



Never used the canon 14 before but I love the bower. It's totally manual. It's very sharp for its price. You can also find it on b&h. There may be some reviews there


----------



## DB (Jun 12, 2012)

Excellent video, really well shot, just one teeny tiny constructive suggestion for the opening sequence from about 12 to 15 seconds timeline - the 'wipe' transitions detract from the rest of the video where your straight cuts work really well, best to use cross dissolves instead (or fade to black). I personally know 2 TV professionals, one an editor for current affairs at a national broadcaster, and the other is an Executive Series Producer on a fashion program, both say never ever use wipes if it can be helped (they scream hey I've discovered a new video effect in my editing software), unless it is for dramatic effect e.g. a radial wipe to suggest the passage of time etc.

Numerous training tutorials (Lynda.com for instance, I've watched most of their tutorials on After Effects & Premiere Pro) say the same; stick with straight cuts and then cross-dissolves for sequence changes (exterior to interior or wide to close-up). Those early wipes detract from the overall production, especially when you watch on a 40-inch 1080p monitor, they make the viewer feel dizzy.

Otherwise, well done for a top notch job, really impressive.


----------



## Cgdillan (Jun 15, 2012)

DB said:


> Excellent video, really well shot, just one teeny tiny constructive suggestion for the opening sequence from about 12 to 15 seconds timeline - the 'wipe' transitions detract from the rest of the video where your straight cuts work really well, best to use cross dissolves instead (or fade to black). I personally know 2 TV professionals, one an editor for current affairs at a national broadcaster, and the other is an Executive Series Producer on a fashion program, both say never ever use wipes if it can be helped (they scream hey I've discovered a new video effect in my editing software), unless it is for dramatic effect e.g. a radial wipe to suggest the passage of time etc.
> 
> Numerous training tutorials (Lynda.com for instance, I've watched most of their tutorials on After Effects & Premiere Pro) say the same; stick with straight cuts and then cross-dissolves for sequence changes (exterior to interior or wide to close-up). Those early wipes detract from the overall production, especially when you watch on a 40-inch 1080p monitor, they make the viewer feel dizzy.
> 
> Otherwise, well done for a top notch job, really impressive.



I appreciate your input. and well said. I'll keep that in mind. i did notice the dizzy feeling when viewing on my 27 iMac so the 40inch must be crazy. =-/. but the videos purpose and destination is always going to be viewed small so i figured it'd be ok. the client liked it =-) great input nonetheless


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice production, but the clip of the beach looked out of focus. I viewed it a second time, and perhaps it was just a extreme shallow depth of field. I thought it detracted somewhat from the whole, but overall, a impressive piece.


----------



## Cgdillan (Jun 16, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Nice production, but the clip of the beach looked out of focus. I viewed it a second time, and perhaps it was just a extreme shallow depth of field. I thought it detracted somewhat from the whole, but overall, a impressive piece.



The shot of the beach had a tilt shift effect added to it. other than that it was totally sharp. i appreciate your opinion =-) maybe i could go easier on the tilt-shift blur


----------



## dayloween (Jan 11, 2014)

That video on Vimeo is really good and interesting.. Trinity home is so pretty no doubt. Visit this, I have seen when looking for some good real estate videos, it is really good.


----------

